# Chlorine or Saltwater Pool?



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

My husband wants to take our daughter to an infant swim class. We have a membership at the local Y, but there's a new athletic club across town that has a saltwater pool.

My initial thought is that saltwater is nicer than chlorine, but then I wonder if there's more bacteria in the salt pool.

Anyone have any thoughts on this? Any information?


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

The saltwater is supposed to be equivalent as far as bacteria growth goes. But the saltwater is superior for not causing skin irritation, etc.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

My understanding is that the saline water is just as good as chlorine. I loved swimming in a salt water pool the couple of times that I've been able to. No chemicals, my skin doesn't dry out, they are awesome


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. They have to keep them at the same bug-killing level.

I prefer salt any day. Especially for my kids.

-Angela


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Salt, hands down.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, how lucky to have a saltwater pool! Can I move there??


----------



## mi.birthdoula (Jun 12, 2008)

Seen this thread and had to post a reply...
My family has owned a pool business for over 45 years, and I grew up in the business as well, so this thread really caught my attention.

A lot of people believe that a "saltwater" pool has no chemicals, this is completely untrue. When people refer to a "saltwater" pool, what it truly is is a pool with a salt based Chlorine Generator. These pools DO have chlorine in them, it is just made on the spot with a generator. If you look at any bottle of liquid chlorine you will see that the main active ingredient is sodium (most chlorine manufacturer's active ingredient is sodium hypoclorite.) The link below describes more about what a generator actually does...It is pretty acurate.

http://phoenix.about.com/cs/wet/a/saltpool01.htm

If you have sensitive skin, the chlorine is usually NOT the culprit for skin irritation. You want to ask what the PH, TA (Total Alkalinity,) and Calcium Hardeness levels are. Usually the PH and TA are what causes 90% of skin irritations in pool users. These are very easy to have go "out of whack" with a high swimmer load, and especially in public pools with a lot children who I hate to say it, don't always get out of the pool to use the bathroom. Urine will ALWAYS throw them out of whack.

My personal experience with pools, and DD2 has Extremely sensitive skin (psoriasis, vidilego, etc...)
My uncle uses a generator, my parents and myself use the PROTEAM line of Chemicals, and my grandparents use regular liquid chlorine. She has not ever had a reaction in any pool, EXCEPT PUBLIC POOLS.

Maybe this will help you, maybe it doesn't, but I just wanted to throw that tidbit of info out there...Just my







: on the subject.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Except the chlorine stays in the cell, and by the time the water gets back to the pool, it's back to salt.


----------



## CanBoo (Nov 17, 2006)

Been in the swimming pool industry too. Was here to make essentially the same post as mi.birthdoula


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

read this about how the salt water system works. It's an over simplification, but it's interesting. Chemistry at work!


----------

